# Yak for sale



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone know anybody wanting to sell their SOT yak?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i PMed you back

ryan


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

check this

http://www.tkaa.org/marketplace.htm


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks reelrebel... working on a deal with uncdubs...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

deal just fell through... anyone want to unload their yak? looking for WS Tarpon120...


----------

